# أخبار سيئة لمستخدمي ويندوز 7



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

​*
*









قامت موزيلا بإطلاق نسخة بيتا الثالثة من فايرفوكس 3.6 والتي تم إصلاح أكثر من 80 مشكلة فيها ولكن الأخبار السيئة التي تصاحب صدور هذه النسخة هو إزالة ميزة مشاهدة الألسنة المفتوحة ضمن أيقونة فايرفوكس على شريط المهام ( Thumbnail Preview ) بسبب وجود مشاكل في عملها، ولا ندري هل سيتم إضافة هذه الميزة في النسخة الأخيرة من فايرفوكس 3.6 أم لا.​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا مورا علي الخبر


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الخبر مورا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2010)

اهلااا نورت الصفحة


----------



## sam_daoud (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2010)

مشكلة كبيرة فعلا انا مش عارف هنتصرف اذاي فيها ربنا يستر ههههههههه مرسي يا مورا علي الخبر بس علي فكرة في متصفحات تنية كتير مش شرط ده يعني في اوبرا و انرنت اكسبلور و و جوجل اكسبلور و غيرهم و بعدين وندس 7 كامل بطبعه و ش محتاج برامج كتير بجد يعتبر معجزة النوافذ علي العموم مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يناير 2010)

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

انا 7 و بستعمل جوجل كروم و فاير فوكس لان الاكسبلورر عندنا بايظ اوي و كل شويه يقفل بايرور

شكرا لكي عالخبر


----------



## toty sefo (29 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 مارس 2010)

تانكيووووو


----------



## mr.hima (9 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للمعلومة ... بس مش بحب استخدم غير internet explorer او google crome في نظري الاثنين دول احسن اتنين​*


----------



## مورا مارون (10 مارس 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

10x     كليموووووو
​


----------

